# What is the best glue for carbon arrow inserts?



## Montana Rawhide (Jul 13, 2006)

I've tried what must be about every brand and type of 2-part epoxy glue on the market. Most all do a pretty good job until you get to having to pull the arrows out of really tough type targets and you have fixed broadheads on. I've only had one completely pull out over the years, but have had several where the insert has pulled out about 1/8 on an inch. Then for whatever reason, you can't pull it out the rest of the way unless you replace the broadhead with an old field tip, then clamp the field tip in a bench vice and heat the tip slightly until the glue gets warm and you can pull the shaft off the insert. Has anybody used the non-clear epoxy formulas? Tonight I used JB Weld to glue a coupe in to see how it works. I rough up the inside of the shaft and clean with alcohol and do the same with the insert too. That's not my problem. What I'm finding is that the epoxy hasn't hardened up like it is supposed to have. I'm really careful when mixing to make sure I get equal amounts also. Let me know if you have anything that really works good. Thanks!!


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

goat tuff,never had one come out yet


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

I, too had the problem that you are having now... my inserts were always pulling out... and then I got in touch with Alan (nuts&bolts) and he suggested to me to FIRST get ALL carbon dust out of the inside of the arrow. Use a paper towel rolled up or something... maybe get it a little wet to catch the carbon dust a little better. 

And then after that, just simply use CDM Hot Melt Glue sticks and use the process and I have not had one insert come out of my arrows yet and I use a Rinehart 18-1 which is a very dense target.

I use a hot melt glue stick and get the GLUE STICK nice and hot, and I put the END of the glue stick to build up a bubble of hot melt glue on the END of the arrow shaft.

Then, I will warm up the insert in the kitchen stove flame and push the insert THROUGH the BLOB of hot melt glue.

Just enough to get the insert 10% inside the arrow, so 90% is sticking outside.

Again, I melt the END OF THE HOT MELT GLUE STICK and smear the END of the stick all over the insert barrel surface.

Now, with the insert smeared with hot melt glue, I will spin the arrow INSERT ONLY over the flame on the kitchen stove until I see the color change to CLEAR and then I will use the kitchen countertop to push the arrow straight down (INSERT on countertop).

If the INSERT goes in TOO FAST, then I slow down the pushing so the glue has a chance to setup and STIFFEN, so that it takes SOME effort to completely PUSH the INSERT into the arrow shaft.

IF the glue stiffens up, I GUARANTEE a thin film of hot melt BETWEEN the arrow insides AND the outside of the INSERT.

IF I get the hot melt glue TOO HOT, and the arrow slides down REALLY EASY, then the thickness of the glue layer is TOO THIN.

The overall goal is to get a layer of glue around the entire insert with no carbon dust inside the arrow. I trust what nuts&bolts says so I did it! :darkbeer:


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

I have always used Hotmelt without any pulling out yet I dont like useing super glue on inserts .


----------



## Montana Rawhide (Jul 13, 2006)

That sounds like pretty good advice. I too am using a Rinehart 18-1, and I really like the target, except for the tough pulls after it has been shot a bit.


----------

